# Looking for my first bow



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*new bow*

You cant go wrong with any martin bow you buy good luck in finding your new bow..


----------



## jswidan (Jan 1, 2009)

*First Bow*

The most forgiving bow if you can find one is the matthews Switch back xt. I love mine and wouldnt trade or sell for anything out there.


----------



## robd (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a Martin and love it. I broke the cam last year and gave them a call. Customer service is top notch, and when my bow came back 10 days later it had new updated cams, new strings, cables, and limbs. You can't go wrong with Martin.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve (Aug 27, 2008)

I would say go with HOYT!!! they make a great bow, very forgiving and fast. 

Trully what you should do is go to your local shop and shoot EVERY bow you can. The one that feels the best in your hand and that shoots the best for you is the one you buy!!!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Bow crazy hit the nail on the head. Dont let any of the proshop guys talk you into buying a bow that They want to sell you. Try and bring someone who knows a little about archery with you, Dont be taken. Some of the shops out there will try to push a brand on you . Beleive me. Not all shops are like this the majority are great. Good luck. No one Bow company are the BEST so dont fall for the fanboy talk.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

camoman73 said:


> Bow crazy hit the nail on the head. Dont let any of the proshop guys talk you into buying a bow that They want to sell you. Try and bring someone who knows a little about archery with you, Dont be taken. Some of the shops out there will try to push a brand on you . Beleive me. Not all shops are like this the majority are great. Good luck. No one Bow company are the BEST so dont fall for the fanboy talk.


I agree wholeheartedly with above statement. And don't let anyone here talk you into what they think is the best.Try as many brands as you can and buy what *you like*. All the best to you and welcome to archery.:darkbeer:


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

and if you find a pro shop, that will recommend you a bow that isnt' the most expensive thing they sell, listen to them. but most importantly shoot them. i went in and was completely convinced i was going to buy a reflex growler and i left with a mission because the pro shop owner convinced me to try something else. by the way, i love the way the elimnator shoots, first bow i've ever owned and i'm shooting 3 inch 20 yard groups after shooting it 4 times


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

*First Bow*

All of the major manufacturers have mainline bows that are still high performance. Figure out what your after then narrow it down. Axle to axle length, Draw weight, Brace height etc. A good way to go is to buy a closeout bow from the previous year that is new or was a display. I just got a killer deal on a thunderbolt display model with maybe 50 shots through it. 350 shipped. You could always buy a used bow from another member.


----------



## rhetaman (Jan 8, 2009)

*new bow*

make shure you shoot all the bows you can and buy the one you like the best


----------

